# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Can I play for D 1AA?

## Jantzen4k

i was 2nd in NY state championship wrestler in highschool and now ive fallen in love with football. I am 5'10 and 185lbs. I bench 225 for 20 reps and squat around 450. I run about a 4.7/4.8 40 time (but never really trained to run it). I was trying to go to Div 1AA or Div 1A school and walk on team. Do you think i can make it with no highschool football experience? what position do you think i should go for? thanks for your help!!!

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## flyguy7

4.7 isn't bad, and as a very solid wrestler I would say you're probably pretty quick. It looks like Runningback would be a good bet for you, but as far as walking on to a team without any experience, I'm not sure. You could definitely get on with some AA schools, just don't expect to get much playing time your first or second years. Who knows though, maybe you're a natural, give it a shot man.

----------


## dr.shred

it would be very difficult. Depends on how good of an athlete you are, but never playing football before that makes your chances very low. D1AA is tough for a lot of people who played football their whole lives. Give it a shot though you have nothing to lose. I would go talk to the coach first and tell him where you stand and see what he has to say. Good Luck.

----------


## EastCoaster

I'm not trying to be mean, but a 4.7 wont get you on any D1 or D1AA team as a running back or defensive back. I played D1AA and D2 ball, and the difference between them is speed. You'll be lucky to even make a D2 team with a 4.7 dash.

A 4.7 is solid for high school, but you'll be eating dust in college.


Sorry bro, but thats the truth.

----------


## EastCoaster

impressive bench though.... 225 for 20, thats not bad at all.

----------


## EastCoaster

You should consider division 3 football.

----------


## Jantzen4k

thanks guys

----------


## boistheman

no offense bro but I dont think you can makre it at any level with no prior experience. I sounds like ur an excellent athlete but with no experience it's gonna be real hard to make a team and 4.7 is not a bad time but its not a real good time for your size I weigh 50 pounds more than you and I run a 4.6. and For East Coaster and for any other doubters why does everyone think they can play d3 football, I play d3 and I transfered from a D-1 school and d3 is some of the best football ive ever seen so dont think that just cause you have played football or ur a good athlete that u can go to d3 and be an all american. no offense to anyone just pisses me off when someone say something about d3 football.

----------


## justin2305

playing for a college team is not all bout size and strength i mean ya it is alot but ur athletic ability is whats important i no huge strong ppl that straight sucked in football and my lil 5 9 180lb a$$ ran all over them so if u have talent then yes u can play

----------


## EastCoaster

> and For East Coaster and for any other doubters why does everyone think they can play d3 football, I play d3 and I transfered from a D-1 school and d3 is some of the best football ive ever seen so dont think that just cause you have played football or ur a good athlete that u can go to d3 and be an all american. no offense to anyone just pisses me off when someone say something about d3 football.



Well you must have played at Mount Union or something. When I played D2 we scrimmaged a D3 team from the Presidents Conferance, and the team was pathetic. It was worse than the high school team I played at, we injured their QB for year - broke his arm. 

I've watched many D3 teams.. , ohio northern, mount union, capital, washington & jefferson..... bro, you cant compare D3 ball to D1 or even D2... uncomparable.

----------


## EastCoaster

I mean college football is college football.... i'll give you props for playing at any level, but dont try and act like D3 football is hard. 

I can tell you the difference between D1 and D2 was amazing. D3 is just another step down the latter.

----------


## dr.shred

I've played at both d-2 and d-3 and I can tell you there wasn't that much of a difference. It really depends on where you play and what part of the country you are in. Some of the times though I played against in d-2 were 100 times better than the times i've played against in d-3. Also i went from a mediocre team in d-2 to one of the best teams in d-3 so there wasn't really a difference because my d-3 team would prob have beaten my d-2 team although we probably wouldnt have been able to beat the two best teams in that d-2 league. What it comes down is athletic ability. Some people can just play without ever playing and be nasty. A lot of factors involved. Although if he runs a 4.7 that would never cut it in d-1a or aa.

----------


## EastCoaster

agreed

----------


## boistheman

Im not tryin to say that d3 football is hard or is the best to play in, im just sayin dont knock guys who play d3 cause more than likely some of them are good enough to play in d1 . so when u said ohh go play d3 football thats like saying aww you'll make it at that level just b/c u have some athletic ability. thats all not tryin to argue with you just did nt like what u said

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Micheal Lewis of the New Orleans Saints didn't play college or high school football and he made the Saints team, and played in the pro bowl his first year!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

MMA;

How did that guy Neal get a tryout with a super bowl champion team with no college experience in football whatsoever???

(by the way I just looked at the roster, I know he did make it)

Not that I thought it would be impossible it just seems kind of hard to get them to take a first look at you. But then again at his size maybe not so hard.

----------


## heckler45_2000

boistheman, I do have to say there are very few D3 players that could play D1. No matter what you say there is a huge difference between the two. The reason there telling him to go to D3 is cause of his size and speed. He is 5'10 185 running a 4.7 40. My best friend which is a professional player now ,but in college was 6'5 250+ 4.7 40 at DE. This was at a D1aa school that just moved D1a in the past five years. Im just sayin put the top D3 team agianst any D1 and it will be ugly. Speed kills.

----------


## EastCoaster

couldnt have said it any better... a guy who's 5'10" 185 lbs has no place on a D1 team with a 4.7 dash.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

If he isn't yet on steroids , then he could (if he gets the real stuff) increase his bench to 315 for 20 and squat around 700 at 210. His speed might hit 4.5. His 100 yd time would go down by at least .30. 

Then how would he be looking for D1??? LOL

As a FRESHMAN? Come on East Coaster. 

Frankly he WOULD get a look by NFL scouts if he wanted to tryout for that league I guarentee they would take a look at him. Of course he would have to take steroids to become that kind of an animal. 

But if one player is on steroids, they are all on them. I know from experience they are all on them!

----------


## EastCoaster

yeah... then he gets tested by the NCAA.... I played NCAA ball bro.... D1 & D2.... I got tested 6 times. So go ahead, take that route.

----------


## EastCoaster

> But if one player is on steroids, they are all on them. I know from experience they are all on them!



No clue what you're talking about. I'd say way less than half are. When they are, they run short prop cycles during the summer. You get tested all year... this aint no bull**** D3 ball... you get tested from August-May.

Only possible time to run a cycle is in the summer with short acting esters.

----------


## EastCoaster

and for the record.... I didnt juice in while I played either. I started after my football days were over.

----------


## D-END

> playing for a college team is not all bout size and strength i mean ya it is alot but ur athletic ability is whats important i no huge strong ppl that straight sucked in football and my lil 5 9 180lb a$$ ran all over them so if u have talent then yes u can play


exactly, being strong in the weight room doesn't mean you can play college football. We get guys like that to walk on and they are strong, fast, big ext and couldn't be my water boy. If football was easy and all you had to do is lift weights to be good at...............fvck it never mind. NO is my answer

----------


## JJEB2

> yeah... then he gets tested by the NCAA.... I played NCAA ball bro.... D1 & D2.... I got tested 6 times. So go ahead, take that route.


i play at a d1aa school and plenty of people are on steroids and those people know people who take steroids that play d1 football. a lot of athletes use steroids . before i thought only a few used them but now i am starting to hear and see more about steroids used in football.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Well the guys who are going pro are lifting more then the best natural powerlifters in the world. 

Maybe they are just stronger.

----------


## JJEB2

that last statement is not necassarily true. many lineman are very strong people but if you look at the combine # of the amount they put up 225 the mean falls around 17. which IMO isn't anything special. some guys are just gifted and some have the motivation and will to do anything they put their mind to.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

If even 10% of the linemen are on steriods , it will completely change the dynamics of the game. 

I think a lot of people on this forum have taken fake steroids . 85% of what is out there isn't real, or not as high grade as its supposed to be. (on the black market) 

The people I know personally to be steriod users have all gained at least 30 lbs, and thier strength shot up 40% at an absolute minimum over a year. 

I can't say for sure, only god knows how many people are using steroids in football . But why would you admit, even to your mother that you are a steroid user? 

When I was saying if one athlete is on them they all are, I was talking more about the NFL. Here is one way of looking at it; If you are at DI level, it means you are an exceptional athlete. If you choose not to take steroids, how the bloody hell can you compete with other exceptional athletes that do choose to use steroids ? Unless you are a naturally freakish sprinter playing WR or DB, or a QB, kicker or punter, it is not feasable. 

Here is an example; The world record for mens Natural powerlifting is between 570-660 in the squat. For women the world record (steroid assisted) is 788! 

Tell me how a top college DI linemen (natural) has a prayer playing in the NFL against another top college linemen who chose to take steroids through thier college career? Not to mention the fact that the NFL linemen may have an additional 3 years or more steroid use in the NFL plus the 4 years of college steroid use. 

I am seeing more and more how the guys in college that didn't take the roids never panned out in the pros. It really stinks, it bugs the hell out of me but reality is a bitch.

Look at Bill Romanowski. He did interviews in Muscle Media, and was hyped as being natural. He really didn't look that strong at all. Brian Bosworth said on best **** sports show that steroids were basically a requirement of big time football, back when he played. He also said that every statistical leader was a steroid user. (top rusher, top tackler leader, sack leader, ect.) Back when he played, those guys were nothing like todays players. And this was 15-20 years ago. Dana Stubblefield, Bill Romanowski, and 2 other Raiders were caught using steroids. They are Pro Bowlers, but there are a lot of players that are better then them. 

People like Barry Sanders, Bo Jackson, Reggie White, they were all doing things the human body was not capable of naturally. How the hell does a running back weigh 210 at 5-8 and still move as quick as Barry Sanders? Reggie White could standing military press something like 425. I have seen steriod freaks in the gyms in southern california who could only manage 330. 

I played JC in southern california, LA county and 30% of the DBs were juiced.

----------


## EastCoaster

Out of curiousity.... what JUCO? When I transfered D2, I played with a lot of California JUCO's

PM me if you want

----------


## JJEB2

yea i also play with a kid from a cali juco and he ended up in ny

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

It was a Goldenwest college. They were not the best team, but they did play the best JCs in california, Mount SAC, Saddleback, El Camino, Moorpark, ect. 

It was a ****ing bad experience.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Heres something else to consider;

During the 1988 Summer Olympics, according to an interview of one of the lab technicians who administered the performance enhancing drug tests, over 20 major athletes tested positive for steroids . The International Olympic Commitee (IOC, considered the most stringent of all doping agencies) decided they would GET TOGETHER AND VOTE WHO THEY WANTED TO EXPOSE AS A STEROID USER and politically chose Ben Johnson as one athlete to expose. 

In the year 1970 until the end of the GDR, (or in other words East Germany) there were over 10,000 athletes who were provided steroids by the goverment of the country for thier olympic training program. As a result of all this doping, ONLY 1 ATHLETE WAS EVER EXPOSED AS BEING A STEROID USER IN INTERNATIONAL TESTING.

Samples from the 1988 olympics also show that all contestants in the famous 100m Dash between Ben Johnson and Carl Lewis, contained performancing enhancing drugs at some level, but not enouph to confirm positive results. 

More; during Carl Lewis 1st year of college, he gained over 25 lbs. with no decrease in performance, in fact, he increased his 100m time considerably.

Ben Johnsons went from a bench press before steroids of 180. After steroids his bench press eventually hit 407 lbs. Prior to his steroid use his 100M time was 10.9. After steroid use he was hitting a 10.2. (this was all within one year) 

Tim Montgomery tested positive for steroids, Marion Jones is alegedly surely on growth hormone . (at least) 

At the race between world record holder Donovan Bailey (another supposedly 'clean' world record holder from canada.) and Michael Johnson, both atheles were of similiar build, both world record holders. Both had enourmous freakish thighs, of sickly vascularity. 

These are sighns that just because someone is playing Wide Reciever or DB, doesn't mean they are not on steroids, in fact they are just as important for these players as the linemen, linebackers, to maintain their extreme speed and agility. (strength plays much more of a role in agility/changing direction then straight ahead speed)

The comparisons and results of the above sprinters steroid use is simply a sighn that when you see receivers who have 40 times of 4.2 (even 4.4 is extremely fast) and bodyweights over 200 lbs it is nearly certain they are on steroids. Because get this MOST SPRINTERS, REGARDLESS OF HEIGHT WEIGH A GOOD 25-30 LBS LESS THEN A WIDE RECIEVER OF THE SAME HEIGHT. Granted they do not run as fast, but for a example a person like Priest Holmes runs a 4.41 at 210 at 5-9, compared to a sprinter at 5-9 (who usually weighs around 160 or less) hate to say it but a sprinter cant run much more then a 4.40 40 generally. (Carl Lewis' 40 split time at the soul olympics was 4.57. Ben Johnsons 40 split was 4.41) Football players are simply trained more for agility and speed up to 60 yards. They just can't run 100m as fast as olympic sprinters, otherwise they would compete in the olympics. 

For speed AND size, steroids are even more critical. The sprinters, (Ben Johnson was 5-11 173 and Carl Lewis was 6-2 180 at the world record race in Soul, 1988) What I am saying is that these guys are really wiry compared to football players. 

Is is just me or does it seem that to be able to run a 4.4 at a bodyweight of 250 (like some NFL running backs) steroids are a prerequisite?

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

All former football players who did not take steroids in the past, should get thier asses on them and give in another shot, because the people who make it to the top are on steroids, point blank it it not humanly possible any other way. 

Ricky Williams, steroids, David Boston;steroids Terrel Owens;steroids, Priest Holmes;steroids,Bill Romanowski;steroids, Dana Stubblefield;steroids;ect. ect. ect.

It just breaks my heart, but what the hell wouldn't it be a lot more fun to play the game with amphetamines, steroids, GH. I mean really it would be so much more fun. LOL

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

By the way, of those 10,000 East German athletes who were documented to recieve anabolic steroids from the goverment were only 1 tested positive EVER;

You have to consider that some of these athletes competed over 40x per year. So we are potentially showing that only 1 in 100,000 atheletes failed the steroid test.

There is a saying the only people who flunk the steroid test are the ones who can't spell thier name on an IQ test. 

Its probably more a matter of sheer laziness, failing to take precations to mask the test. 

Sorry guys, can you tell I am planning on going all out on roids and giving football another shot?

----------


## Badgerman

I would like to know what Ben Johnson did for cycles.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

According to the book "speed trap" he did minimul dosages of the steroid 
Winstrol . I know it said that he did GH for at least a short cycle at some point.

----------


## ProPayne7

roids depend on what position you play man
and if you are a hard worker, you can beat someone with roids anyday

----------


## ProPayne7

you dont have to have roids to be good
and no, not everyone in football takes roids. the NFL has a pretty strict drug test program....and steroids are on the banned list

----------


## cman56

why dont you consider going to a juco and get a taste of what it is all about then see what your options are

----------


## cman56

consider the juco route

----------


## cman56

my coumputer is ****ed up sorry guys

----------


## Badgerman

JUCO guys juice like CRAZY......no testing......at least around here

----------


## boistheman

even though the NFL has a drug testing policy do u ur self no how strictly it is enforced and I know for a fact they they get a heads up before the testing is done. And if u have seen the program where they put clean piss in their bladders, u bet ur ass they do it. don't believe me if want to but it happens.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Right on boistheman;

People don't want to believe thier "heros" would be nobodys without pharmacuticals  :Blush:

----------


## eyeammickey

> Micheal Lewis of the New Orleans Saints didn't play college or high school football and he made the Saints team, and played in the pro bowl his first year!



michael lewis did play highschool football. he played for my highschool in Metairie , La

----------


## Jantzen4k

eastcoaster i cant stand your avatar

----------


## EastCoaster

its only temporary... the losers of Anabolic Reviews Fantasy football team had to wear a personaly picked avatar by the winner. I came in second place.

----------

